# General > AquaTalk >  Seng Brothers' address

## ST

I went to Seng Brothers Tropical Farm at 198 Neo Tiew Rd but could not find the farm.

Has they change their address????[: :Smile: ]

----------


## DEA

i dunno the address, but they're still ard as of today
before you reach gan, it's on the right hand side
but they apparently are in a very lowkey state now
no point going

----------

